# Gamers with social anxiety unite!!! :idea



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

:idea Hey everyone! So, from lurking through the various threads and profiles on this site, I'm beginning to notice that an interesting amount of community members seem to enjoy playing video games. It's not very surprising, seeing how this is a website intended for people with Social Anxiety Disorder and with gaming being a solitary hobby, right? Well, assuming that it hasn't already been thought of and done on this particular site, I've come up with an idea to get us not just to discuss games together but play them together. Wouldn't you feel a little more comfortable playing with someone whom you knew you could relate to? I know I would! So that's the basic concept of this, to get gamers of the SAS community together! 

If interested just leave your gamer tag and some info about yourself, like, what console you use and what games you enjoy. I hope this works! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll start it! 

I play both Xbox 360 and PS3.
My tags are, Hmmmm_Nice_Bike(for ps3) and Hmmmm Nice Bike(for Xbox 360)

The games I enjoy the most are 
Skate 3
GTA 4(I plan on buying GTA V when it's released!)
Max Payne 3
Call Of Duty: World At War
The Last Of Us
Red Dead Redemption
Battlefield 2 and 3
And a few more!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I have a Ps3, I don't play as much as I used to though.
Gamertag(hope it's right): Mvpil18

The games I've enjoyed are:

Resident Evil 5
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Hitman: Absolution
Gta 4
Mafia 2
Heavy Rain
Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> I have a Ps3, I don't play as much as I used to though.
> Gamertag(hope it's right): Mvpil18
> 
> The games I've enjoyed are:
> ...


Thanks! I'm getting knee surgery soon, so I'll be on a lot more after the 28th. Hope to see you online!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Your username is from Vice City, isn't it?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Your username is from Vice City, isn't it?


Yup


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Currently obsessed with Persona 4 Arena. I main Liz, also play Yukiko, and occasionally Kanji and Naoto. We should play! :yes I'll try not to troll you if you suck. 

Occasionally play: Blaze Blue: Continuum Shift (Lamda-11)

Past obsessions: Arcana Heart 3 (Fiona FTW!) and Assassin's Creed Online.


----------



## littlelostgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I played dangan ronpa on my psp before it broke, and pokemon and animal crossing on my ds before that broke when i was little.
I play resident evil(all save for 6 because i cant afford it) , bioshock (1,2 and infinite), I tried playing assassins creed 3 and I found it a bit boring if I'm honest, on my ps3 and my friend's xbox.
I'd game more but i just can't afford it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only play one game online, Diablo 3.

My battletag is RoadRatt#1309


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I have a ps3. There are many games I own that I've enjoyed, so the more recent ones are:
The Last of Us
Sly Cooper
Tomb Raider
Assassin's Creed 3
Journey


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

mightypillow said:


> I have a ps3. There are many games I own that I've enjoyed, so the more recent ones are:
> The Last of Us
> Sly Cooper
> Tomb Raider
> ...


I just bought The Last Of Us, but I haven't had much time to play it. Seems very good so far.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I just bought The Last Of Us, but I haven't had much time to play it. Seems very good so far.


I just finished it earlier today. It was amazing. It is one of the best if not the best game I've played on the ps3.


----------



## dyn4m1c95 (Jun 24, 2013)

psn: NYCrysis

Games: 
MW3
BO2
PS:allstars
The Last Of Us


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Gamertag: Panda_RAWRlord

Games
Halo 4
Halo:Reach
MW3
BO2


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't play online multiplayer, my wifi is too spotty to do that. It also seems nobody plays strategy games nearly exclusively like I do, with the glorious exception of bioshock.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a little bit nervous someone might recognize me (slim chance, but..) but here it goes:

Xbox GT: NapoleonKomplex

Games I play currently: 

Injustice Gods Among Us
Gotham City Impostors (just started playing it again)
SSFIV AE (just started)
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim (just started)

I will also play Black Ops 2, but only in a party (I'm not a big COD fan, but I'll play with other people)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ps3, Tag: Xaist_
add me and say where you from ;O


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd love to play with someone! I got no one 
GT=xXCJGroveStrXx

Feel free to add! I play FIFA 13, GTA 5, Grid 2 and maybe some BF3  I wont be on headset though.


----------



## Cinnamaroll (Oct 1, 2013)

:group

PS3

mikes_gamer_girl

Diablo 3


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> Tekken Tag Tournament 2


if ur still alive then you have to allow me to whoop ur butt in this game


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Games I play most often:
Persona 4
Persona 4 Arena
Pokémon Black/Black 2
Fate/Extra
Fable 2/3
Kid Icarus Uprising

I generally do have a lot of other games like Black Ops 2, Assassins Creed 3, Halo Reach etc but play them less xD. I really need to play them I guess ><;


----------

